# What to do, what to do??????



## epackage (Oct 31, 2010)

Well I have the chance to get another dated Spreitzer to add to my collection but the price is a bit more than I had figured at $35......scratching my head about it for sure, any thoughts.......Jim.....it would be an 1892.....


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, there is the dilemma.  When do you figure you will find another one?  I say, if it's not too unreasonable, get it.  Cuz if you don't you will have remorse over it.  There is always haggling room....isn't there?  It's a recession, they have to consider that.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 31, 2010)

Fork it over, Jim! You gotta look at it like this: Some bottles come cheaper than they should, some come pricier, it all comes out in the wash.. it's a great run of dated bottles you have, I say take every opportunity to add to it.. yeah $35 is a tad on the high side, but you will live.. but if it has ANY damage at all, forget it!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought you were leaving us for six weeks Jim? What did you guys finish the project ahead of time or does your motel room have free wireless and the temptation was too much to stay away from this place.[]I would go for the bottle as it is not to steep a price.I spent an entire summer working in Lanoka Harbor,Lacey Twp.and Forked River performing surveying and engineering work for various road projects.Are all of the fisherman still under the bridge on Rte.9. It was amazing as at least 50 fisherman all pulling in catch after catch were there every day from sun up to sun down the entire summer of 1986.


----------



## epackage (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanx , he also has an 1889 so I think I'll be getting both, Steve I start full time monday night at 7:30, they are shutting down the reactor as we speak. People are still fishing it everyday just like back then.......[]


----------



## rockbot (Nov 1, 2010)

Darn! I wish the bottles I want would be $35.00. I'd get it in a heart beat!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 6, 2010)

There's an 1889 on THE BAY


----------



## Wangan (Nov 6, 2010)

Go for it Jim.Like Charlie said,thats a nice line up you have there.You know they will be lonely without their buddy.[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> There's an 1889 on THE BAY


 
 Not much of a description.  Wonder what "fair condition" is...


----------



## epackage (Nov 10, 2010)

Got the 1889 and the 1892, pic's to follow.....:O)


----------



## Stardust (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice [] decision.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 12, 2010)

I hope it didn't require an atomic pile of casholium..


----------

